# EJB Funktion in JSP aufrufen?



## Stroker89 (3. Dez 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Funktion die in einer EJB sind, direkt in einer JSP aufzurufen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2010)

Nein, warum auch, widerspricht dem Konzept.


----------



## Stroker89 (3. Dez 2010)

Jetzt wo du sagst  ich hab auch nicht genau hingeschaut denn ich hab die Lösung für mein Problem ja schon in meinem Projekt  

Danke


----------

